# Zac Efrons Turtelei mit Ashley Tisdale: Alles inszeniert?



## beachkini (6 Juli 2011)

Am Samstag schäkerten Zac Efron (23) und Ashley Tisdale (26) heftig am Strand von Malibu. Angeblich soll die Beach-Turtelei der Teenie-Stars aber nur einem Zweck dienen: Er will seine Ex Vanessa Hudgens (22) eifersüchtig machen.





Bis Dezember vergangenen Jahres waren die „High School Musical“-Stars ein Paar. „Zac ist immer noch nicht über Vanessa hinweg. Sein Herz ist gebrochen. Nach außen hin sieht er vielleicht glücklich aus, aber innerlich ist er verletzt," verriet ein Vertrauter von Zac Efron dem US-Klatschportal hollywoodlife.com.

Der Schauspieler wolle seine Vanessa zurück. Die hat sich aber angeblich schon den nächsten Kollegen geangelt: Sie soll mit Josh Hutcherson (18, „Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde“) angebandelt haben.

Das gefalle Zac überhaupt nicht, erzählte sein Vertrauter: „Es macht ihn verrückt Vanessa mit John Hutcherson zu sehen. Vielleicht ist sein öffentlicher Flirt mit Ashley seine Art zu versuchen, Vanessas Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen."

Auf ihrer Webseite bezeichnete Ashley ihn als ihren Bruder und besten Freund. Die Strand-Fotos sprechen allerdings eine andere Sprache, findet der Bekannte Efrons: „Auf den Bildern sieht es definitiv nach mehr aus, als nur Freundschaft. Seien wir mal ehrlich – Zac ist Single und er ist heiß. Vielleicht kommen Ashleys wahren Gefühle für ihn jetzt erst zum Vorschein."

die Bilder gibts hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...on-beach-malibu-2-7-2011-x398-update-5-a.html


----------



## derhesse (6 Juli 2011)

Ich will nur mal darauf hinweisen,dass ihr Freund auch dabei war und sogar auf einigen Pic´s zu sehen ist


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (7 Juli 2011)

derhesse schrieb:


> Ich will nur mal darauf hinweisen,dass ihr Freund auch dabei war und sogar auf einigen Pic´s zu sehen ist



Echt lächerlich, dass sich die Presse für sowas Offensichtliches dann nicht interessiert! Aber sofort ein bisschen Rumblödeln zur Turtelei machen.. *tsk*

Ich glaube Beide haben schon mehrfach gesagt, dass sie eng befreundet und fast sowas wie Geschwister sind


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2011)

Wer interessiert sich denn für den Schönling?


----------

